# Hi Everyone



## Essex-Audi (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

It is a pleasure to become a member of this forum, I'm a big fan of Audi TT's and all Audis to be honest.
Haven't spend much time her yet, but so far I liked what I saw that is why I registered.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

HI


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Welcome to the mad house, think we might need to get an Essex meet going as there seems to be so many of us! 8)


----------

